

Ask HN: quickest way to earn some hacker news points? - si2

Ask HN: quickest way to earn some hacker news points?
======
pg
Roughly twice as many points come from comments as stories

    
    
        > (with (s 0 c 0) 
            (for n (- maxid* 10000) maxid* 
              (let i (item n) 
                (if (astory i)   (++ s (realscore i)) 
                    (acomment i) (++ c (realscore i))))) 
            (list s c)) 
        (14501 28488)
    

so the way to get lots of karma would seem to be to post good comments. But
that assumes comments and stories take equal work, which may not be true.

Why do you need to get karma fast, though?

~~~
davidw
It would be great if there were a karma market:-) Having accumulated a bit of
the stuff, it's evident that it's entirely useless outside of comment threads,
where it indicates popular comments.

------
ErrantX
Why? I never look at other people's karma anyway. Really it's a silly concept
because it can only, really, go UP (except in odd cases) and there is no easy
way to judge 2 people next to each other (because they will have joined at
different times and commented in different places).

And besides 68 Karma does not make you (for me at least) any less "important"
than those with thousands of Karma...

(of course, this topic _does_ put me off slightly)

Forget the Karma - get involved in the sub-culture and you will gain respect.

------
oldgregg
1) Create an irrelevant post asking how to get karma.

------
catch404
Be the first to post a new pg essay :)

------
mtpark
Post an article about xyz company rumored to be in late-stage talks to acquire
Twitter.

------
DTrejo
Say smart things and find interesting things.

------
wooby
Flame PHP.

------
noodle
contribute relevant information and/or clearly labeled opinion.

------
arcadeparade
Submit an interesting page on Erlang.

~~~
twoz
Or reply to comments with more links to Erlang.

<http://www.reddit.com/r/erlang>

